# Scandals At Darbar Sahib, Amritsar!



## Archived_Member16 (Jun 23, 2011)

23 June 2011

*ਸ੍ਰੀ ਦਰਬਾਰ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਵਿਖੇ ਦੁਕਾਨਦਾਰਾਂ ਅਤੇ ਸ਼੍ਰੋਮਣੀ ਕਮੇਟੀ ਮੁਲਾਜ਼ਮਾਂ ਨੇ ਅਖੰਡ ਪਾਠ ਵੇਚਣ ਦੀ ‘ਦੁਕਾਨ’ ਖੋਲ੍ਹੀ *
Thursday, 23 June 2011 19:48  







*ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤਸਰ,( 23 ,ਅਰੋੜਾ): *ਪੰਜਾਬ ਮਨੁੱਖੀ ਅਧਿਕਾਰ ਆਰਗੇਨਾਈਜ਼ੇਸ਼ਨ ਦੇ ਆਗੂ ਜਸਟਿਸ ਅਜੀਤ ਸਿੰਘ ਬੈਂਸ ਦੀ ਅਗਵਾਈ ਵਿਚ ਇਕ ਟੀਮ ਨੇ ਸ਼੍ਰੋਮਣੀ ਕਮੇਟੀ ਦੀ ਹੋ ਰਹੀ ਦੁਰਵਰਤੋਂ ਤੇ ਇਸ ਵਿਚ ਕੀਤੀਆਂ ਜਾ ਰਹੀਆਂ ਬਹੁ ਕਰੋੜੀ ਠੱਗੀਆਂ 'ਤੇ ਇਕ ‘ਅਪ੍ਰੇਸ਼ਨ' ਕਰ ਕੇ ਸਾਰੇ ਸਬੂਤ ਘੋਖਣ ਲਈ ਸ਼੍ਰੋਮਣੀ ਕਮੇਟੀ ਪ੍ਰਧਾਨ ਅਵਤਾਰ ਸਿੰਘ ਮੱਕੜ ਨੂੰ 13 ਅਪ੍ਰੈਲ ਨੂੰ ਭੇਜੇ ਸਨ ਪਰ ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨੇ ਦੋ ਮਹੀਨੇ ਬੀਤਣ ਬਾਅਦ ਵੀ ਕੋਈ ਜਵਾਬ ਨਹੀਂ ਦਿਤਾ। ਇਸ ਬਾਰੇ ਮਨੁੱਖੀ ਅਧਿਕਾਰ ਜਥੇਬੰਦੀ ਦੇ ਸ. ਸਰਬਜੀਤ ਸਿੰਘ ਨੇ ਦਸਿਆ ਕਿ ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਦੀ ਟੀਮ ਨੇ ਅਖੰਡ ਪਾਠਾਂ ਦੀ ਬੁਕਿੰਗ ਤੋਂ ਲੈ ਕੇ, ਚੰਦੋਏ, ਨਸ਼ਿਆਂ ਦੀ ਵਰਤੋਂ ਤੇ ਸੈਕਸ ਸਕੈਂਡਲਾਂ ਦੀ ਵਿਸਥਾਰ ਵਿਚ ਤਿਆਰ ਕੀਤੀ ਰੀਪੋਰਟ ਸ. ਅਵਤਾਰ ਸਿੰਘ ਮੱਕੜ ਨੂੰ ਭੇਜ ਦਿਤੀ ਸੀ ਪਰ ਸ. ਮੱਕੜ ਨੇ ਉਸ ਦਾ ਕੋਈ ਜਵਾਬ ਦੇਣਾ ਵੀ ਜ਼ਰੂਰੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਮਝਿਆ। ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਦਸਿਆ ਕਿ ਚੰਦੋਏ ਚੜ੍ਹਾਉਣ ਵਿਚ ਕਰੋੜਾਂ ਰੁਪਏ ਦਾ ਸਕੈਂਡਲ ਕੀਤਾ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਕਿਹਾ ਕਿ ਇਸ ਸਕੈਂਡਲ ਵਿਚ ਕੁੱਝ ਅਫ਼ਸਰਾਂ ਦੀ ਗੰਢ ਤਰੁੱਪ ਤੋਂ ਇਨਕਾਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਕੀਤਾ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ। ਇਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਕੁੱਝ ਦੁਕਾਨਦਾਰ ਅਖੰਡ ਪਾਠਾਂ ਦੀ ਬੁਕਿੰਗ ਦੇ ਵੀ ਹਜ਼ਾਰਾਂ ਵਾਧੂ ਰੁਪਏ ਲੈ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ। ਦੁਕਾਨਦਾਰ ਫ਼ਰਜ਼ੀ ਨਾਵਾਂ 'ਤੇ ਅਖੰਡ ਪਾਠ ਬੁੱਕ ਕਰਵਾ ਲੈਂਦੇ ਹਨ ਤੇ ਫਿਰ ਵਾਧੂ ਪੈਸੇ ਲੈ ਕੇ ਉਹ ਤਰੀਕਾਂ ਸ਼ਰਧਾਲੂਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਵੇਚ ਦਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਦਰਬਾਰ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਵਿਖੇ ਹਰਿ ਕੀ ਪੌੜੀ ਤੇ ਦੁਖ ਭੰਜਨੀ ਬੇਰੀ 'ਤੇ ਅਖੰਡ ਪਾਠ ਕਰਵਾਉਣ ਲਈ 2021 ਤਕ ਉਡੀਕਣਾ ਪਵੇਗਾ ਪਰ ਜੇ ਕੋਈ ਸ਼ਰਧਾਲੂ ਦੁਕਾਨਦਾਰ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਵਾਧੂ ਪੈਸੇ ਭਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਇਹ ਤਰੀਕ ਛੇਤੀ ਵੀ ਮਿਲ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਦਰਬਾਰ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੀ ਸੁਰੱਖਿਆ ਲਈ ਭਰਤੀ ਕੀਤੀ ਟਾਸਕ ਫੋਰਸ ਵਿਚ ਵੀ ਸ਼੍ਰੋਮਣੀ ਕਮੇਟੀ ਮੈਂਬਰਾਂ ਤੇ ਸਿਆਸਤਦਾਨਾਂ ਨੇ ਮਨਆਈ ਕੀਤੀ ਹੈ। ਇਥੋਂ ਤਕ ਕਿ ਕਮੇਟੀ ਦੇ ਵੱਡੀ ਗਿਣਤੀ ਮੁਲਾਜ਼ਮ ਦੁਰਾਚਾਰੀ ਤੇ ਨਸ਼ਿਆਂ ਦੀ ਵਰਤੋਂ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ ਹਨ। ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਦਸਿਆ ਕਿ ‘ਅਪ੍ਰੇਸ਼ਨ' ਰਾਹੀਂ ਸਾਹਮਣੇ ਆਏ ਤੱਥਾਂ ਨੇ ਉਸ ਸਮੇਂ ਹੈਰਾਨ ਕਰ ਦਿਤਾ ਜਦੋਂ ਕਕਾਰਾਂ ਦੀ ਖ਼ਰੀਦ ਵਿਚ ਵੀ ਵੱਡਾ ਸਕੈਂਡਲ ਸਾਹਮਣੇ ਆਇਆ। ਸਿੱਖਾਂ ਦੀ ਕੁਲ ਗਿਣਤੀ 2 ਕਰੋੜ ਤੋਂ ਵੀ ਘਟ ਹੈ ਪਰ ਸ਼੍ਰੋਮਣੀ ਕਮੇਟੀ ਦੀਆਂ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਸੰਚਾਰ ਰੀਪੋਰਟਾਂ ਤੇ ਕਕਾਰਾਂ ਦੀ ਗਿਣਤੀ ਸਾਬਤ ਕਰਦੀ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਸਾਰੀ ਸਿੱਖ ਕੌਮ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤਧਾਰੀ ਹੋ ਚੁੱਕੀ ਹੈ। ਸ. ਸਰਬਜੀਤ ਸਿੰਘ ਨੇ ਕਿਹਾ ਕਿ ਜੇ ਸ. ਮੱਕੜ ਨੇ ਰੀਪੋਰਟ ਬਾਰੇ ਕੋਈ ਠੋਸ ਕਾਰਵਾਈ ਨਾ ਕੀਤੀ ਤਾਂ ਮਜਬੂਰਨ ਹਾਈਕੋਰਟ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਜਵਾਬ ਤਲਬੀ ਕੀਤੀ ਜਾਵੇਗੀ।

*source:* http://punjabspectrum.com/main/inde...-06-23-19-49-42&catid=93:headlines&Itemid=101


----------



## satnamr46 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Scandals at Darbar Sahib !*

Prof.Kawaldeep Singh calls SGPC,Shromani Ghotala and Vibhchar Parbandhak Committee,which,unfortunately it is turning out to be.There are so many scandals.Rampant corruption,nepotism,sex scandals,RSS incursions,booking Akhand Paths under fictitious names,drug mafia-it is all so messed up.No efforts to address important issues ,the Sikh Panth is faced with.


----------

